# POST YOUR MID CUSTOM LOWRIDER BIKE



## dynoboy (Mar 29, 2007)

HERES MINEZZ NOWW POST DEM UP LETZ SEE THEMM!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dynoboy_@Aug 1 2007, 09:30 PM~8451972
> *HERES MINEZZ NOWW POST DEM UP LETZ SEE THEMM!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dats street


----------



## dynoboy (Mar 29, 2007)

O YA MAD BADD LOL


----------



## dynoboy (Mar 29, 2007)

I WAS TRYIN TO SAY MID CUSTOM AND STREET CUSTOM I FORGOT TO PUT IT BUT O WELL


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Here's a Street Custom...


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Street Custom...


----------



## dynoboy (Mar 29, 2007)

THATZ BADD!!! WHERE U GET YOUR CUSTOM PARTS MADE AT?


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thats not my bike....


----------



## dynoboy (Mar 29, 2007)

O NEVERMIND HOMIE BUT THEM BIKE ARE RAWW!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 1 2007, 09:38 PM~8452051
> *Here's a Street Custom...
> 
> 
> ...


mines :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Mild Custom...


----------



## dynoboy (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 1 2007, 09:43 PM~8452121
> *mines :biggrin:
> *



yea where u get your partz made at???????//


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

my sons :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dynoboy_@Aug 1 2007, 09:46 PM~8452159
> *yea where u get your partz made at???????//
> *


alot of them in my garage and some at my laser cutters shop and the only ones done at the shop were the forks and pedals


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

D you got that buiness rollin yet?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 2 2007, 12:38 AM~8452051
> *Here's a Street Custom...
> 
> 
> ...


is that a metal tank or fiberglass tank.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 2 2007, 10:34 AM~8454613
> *is that a metal tank or fiberglass tank.
> *


x2 and can you get some close ups of it? always been curious.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

heres my soon to be full street.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 2 2007, 08:34 AM~8454613
> *is that a metal tank or fiberglass tank.
> *


is 3 peices of metal screwed together


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Aug 2 2007, 08:20 AM~8454502
> *D you got that buiness rollin yet?
> *


not yet cuz i aint really got no time yet


----------

